# Good Luck



## bassplayer45 (Apr 11, 2016)

Good Luck on the exam this week everyone, stay focused and you will get through it! Remember, bathroom breaks don't have to be bathroom breaks, walk around and clear your head if you have to


----------



## mjborg (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Bass!  Hopefully this is the last time for me! :reading:


----------



## David Connor SE (Apr 11, 2016)

I second Bass Player's sentiments. Best of luck to everyone taking the most difficult of the engineering exams out there.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 12, 2016)

Git 'er done, everybody! Good luck!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just remember, it's almost over. Drink lots of beer on Saturday!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 12, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Just remember, it's almost over. Drink lots of beer on Saturday Thursday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


fixt.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> > 8 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> >
> > Just remember, it's almost over. Drink lots of beer on Saturday Thursday!
> >
> ...


Sippy cup full of vodka on Friday isn't necessarily a bad idea either.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckFlats (Apr 12, 2016)

We have a shipment of live crawfish coming in for a Mudbug Party Saturday...my friends are going to start icing the beer down Thursday so they are perfect Saturday at 7 AM.


----------



## dvtn (Apr 12, 2016)

I feel like it will be an assrapening come Friday. I looked at the problems I did back in January and I was like "How the hell did I solve these?".  I'm glad I didn't register for both exams otherwise I would be out of $1000 instead of $500.


----------

